# Round:2 Game:4 [email protected]



## TheRoc5

http://www.nba.com/games/20060515/SASDAL/preview.html
San Antonio at Dallas 9:30 pm EDT Western Conference semifinals Mavericks lead, 2-1 

DALLAS (Ticker) - The San Antonio Spurs find themselves in an unfamiliar position, while the Dallas Mavericks are right where they want to be. 

The Spurs will try to even their Western Conference semifinal series with the Mavericks at two games apiece Monday when the teams meet in Game Four of their best-of-seven affair. 

Seeking its fourth championship in eight seasons, San Antonio will be forced to rally from a 2-1 series deficit - something it never has done in the Tim Duncan era. 

The Spurs held Dirk Nowitzki to a season-low three baskets in Saturday's Game Three, but the German superstar sank 21-of-24 free throws en route to 27 points. He played the final minute with a badly sprained right ankle but still knocked down the game-winning free throws with 7.9 seconds left to help Dallas to a 104-103 victory. 

Making his second straight start, Devin Harris scored 24 points and Jason Terry added 19 for the Mavericks, who also received 12 points from Josh Howard and 10 from Jerry Stackhouse. 

San Antonio was led by Duncan's 35 points on 15-of-23 shooting. Manu Ginobili added 24 points but fumbled the handoff from Robert Horry in the waning seconds. Tony Parker chipped in 15 points for the Spurs, who were outscored, 39-22, at the foul line. 

The series shifts back to San Antonio for Game Five on Wednesday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 
Dallas Mavericks - Regular Season 
Record: 60 - 22 ( .732) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 26 - 15 
Last 10: 6 - 4 
Streak: L 1 


Playoffs 
PPG: 102.4 Opp PPG: 98.4 
FG%: .491 Opp FG%: .446 
RPG: 38.1 Opp RPG: 39.4 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 
Playoffs 
PPG: 99.3 Opp PPG: 88.3 
FG%: .453 Opp FG%: .450 
RPG: 42.4 Opp RPG: 35.3 
Regular Season 
PPG: 99.1 Opp PPG: 93.1 
FG%: .462 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 42.2 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 92.6 Opp PPG: 96.8 
FG%: .413 Opp FG%: .474 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 93.5 
FG%: .465 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 36.2 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Duncan, T. 9 22.7 9.9 2.9 
Parker, T. 9 20.2 3.8 4.1 
Ginobili, M. 9 15.8 4.4 3.1 
Barry, B. 9 9.6 2.3 1.9 
Finley, M. 9 9.1 2.8 1.4 
Bowen, B. 9 7.3 2.0 1.3 
Horry, R. 9 5.0 4.2 1.2 
Mohammed, N. 8 4.5 3.9 0.1 
Udrih, B. 6 4.2 0.7 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 8 3.1 3.8 0.1 
Van Exel, N. 8 2.8 0.9 1.4 
Oberto, F. 6 1.2 1.0 0.2 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 7 27.6 9.9 2.3 
Howard, J. 7 17.3 6.7 1.3 
Terry, J. 7 16.3 3.0 4.3 
Stackhouse, J. 7 14.3 2.0 1.6 
Harris, D. 7 9.1 2.0 1.4 
Dampier, E. 7 4.7 7.7 0.3 
Griffin, A. 6 4.3 3.8 1.8 
Daniels, M. 6 4.2 2.0 2.7 
Diop, D. 7 1.6 5.1 0.0 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 4 1.0 1.3 0.0 
Armstrong, D. 4 1.0 0.5 0.0 
Powell, J. 3 0.0 0.0 0.0 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 81 26.6 9.0 2.8 
Terry, J. 80 17.1 2.0 3.8 
Howard, J. 59 15.6 6.3 1.9 
Stackhouse, J. 55 13.0 2.8 2.9 
Daniels, M. 62 10.2 3.6 2.8 
Harris, D. 56 9.9 2.2 3.2 
Van Horn, K. 53 8.9 3.6 0.7 
Dampier, E. 82 5.7 7.8 0.6 
Griffin, A. 52 4.6 4.4 1.7 
Powell, J. 37 3.0 2.2 0.2 
Diop, D. 81 2.3 4.6 0.3 
Armstrong, D. 62 2.1 1.3 1.4 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 43 1.7 1.3 0.0 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sun., May. 07 SAS, 87 DAL, 85 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., May. 09 SAS, 91 DAL, 113 Series Tied 1-1 Box Score Recap 
3, Sat., May. 13 DAL, 104 SAS, 103 Dallas 2-1 Box Score Recap 
4, Mon., May. 15 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
5, Wed., May. 17 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
6, Fri., May. 19 DAL SAS if necessary 
7, Mon., May. 22 SAS DAL if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Round:2 Game:3 [email protected]*

Allright guys, this is a do or die game tonight, we win its all tied up and we go home to play game 5 but if we loose we can kiss repeating good bye.
Spurs 90
mavs 88
Manu 40 pts 2 assits 3 reb

:gopray: o please God 
i have faith guys let believe
GO SPURS GO


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Round:2 Game:3 [email protected]*

damn, i sure as hell dont want that Mavs avy


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We won. I'm not even ganna sweat it. We got this one in the bag!

(Either I'm in denial or I'm on to something)


----------



## hi im new

i must agree, we should win this, i really dont see us NOT winning it. i hope we're right :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm sporting the Manu avatar tonight, fellas! He better pull through! He's the reason we did so well in the fourth!


----------



## jworth

Go Spurs. I think everyone's waiting for a big performance from Manu and Tony, and hopefully tonight will be the night they make things happen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs are doing avery good job on the defensive end EXCEPT for their defensive rebounds. Dallas has had WAY too many second chances already. They're doing a good job of slowing down the game and forcing dallas too shoot outside though. Parker's also looking pretty good. He's scored half of our points so far, including the first shot of the night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs up 10-6 halfway through the first. Low scoring game huh? That's just what the spurs need to win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Timeout Dallas. Spurs up 12-8 with 5:43 left. Tony has been amazing so far. Keep it up, guys!


----------



## CbobbyB

Tony is doin good so far
now all we need is Manu/Duncan and were set


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker makes a steal, finley misses the shot, but Manu ges the amazing rebound. Parker goes to the rim and is fouled. Makes both.

Tony Parker's "close friend" is in the audience tonight. Maybe that's why he's been so hot so far? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen drives, Dallas called for the goal tend. Spurs up 16-8 4:30 left in the first.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Stackhouse makes a three, but parker counters with another drive. Spurs up 18-11.


----------



## Camaro_870

awsome start by the spurs, its good to see parker playing the way we all know he can


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker! An Amazing jumper over someone 9 feet taller than him! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Manu!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Reffs have been pretty tight with the traveling so far. I mean, they are travels, but they're the kind that aren't usually called.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Uh-oh...mavs are trying to close out the first with a run. Stop them!


----------



## Camaro_870

silly fouls being called by the refs....im trying my best not to blame them for anything... but cmon, they're just being silly


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

chobby, what's with the gorilla avatars?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Camaro_870 said:


> silly fouls being called by the refs....im trying my best not to blame them for anything... but cmon, they're just being silly


They've been ok so far. No really bogus calls so far. They've just been calling it tight. I really wish they'd just let them play!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

End of 1:
Spurs- 26
Mavs- 19

Spurs have been ALOT better. This is probably the best I've seen them this series, though there is still ALOT of room for improvement. Parker has been absolutely amazing, but you know they're ganna come out into the second quarter really striving to shut him down. Timmy and Manu really need to pick it up out there or this lead isn't going to last.


----------



## Camaro_870

yea i know, the refs havent been horrible like past games and by silly i mean they're just calling a couple of stuff that shouldnt be called.... but i know what you mean


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Camaro_870 said:


> yea i know, the refs havent been horrible like past games and by silly i mean they're just calling a couple of stuff that shouldnt be called.... but i know what you mean


I knew what you meant by silly, and you're right. It's just stuff that they should just let go. It's being called on both sides atleast. If this is the way they're ganna be doing it all night, then parker really needs to watch his traveling.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Player of the quarter:









Tony Parker
6-8, 16 Pts
1 Rebs, 0 Assists

Amazing on the driving, but what's this? 0 assists? Come on, Tony! Spread the love!


----------



## Camaro_870

i like the defense being played right now... hands in the face, just making shots as tough as they can for the mavs


----------



## TheRoc5

o come on reff...im saying that alot latley


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...spurs are being a little TOO aggressive and causing alot of stupid turnover. Needs to be fixed before it becoems a problem.


----------



## TheRoc5

go to the everything but basketball fourm...you will see


----------



## Pimped Out

i wish this was on broadcast television


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> o come on reff...im saying that alot latley


Roc! What's with the gorilla avatars?!?!


----------



## TheRoc5

no erica is not pounding tim in the post


----------



## TheRoc5

o crap whats up with tim


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Roc! What's with the gorilla avatars?!?!


go to the everything but basketball thread..theres a big debate on who would win in a fight..gorilla or bear so were showing our support the the gorillas


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> go to the everything but basketball fourm...you will see


I duno how you answered my question before I asked it, but this is just stupid. You should be sporting a coyote avatar if anything!


----------



## Camaro_870

i need to look for a coyote avatar.... i love that guy


----------



## TheRoc5

brent barry!!!! ...bad defense


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry for three!

Dirk looks like he's in ALOT of pain. Just go out, big fella! It's ok :biggrin:


----------



## Camaro_870

awsome steal and look by ginobli


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> brent barry!!!! ...bad defense


Fallowed by great defense! Spurs up 9.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Travel? Did Manu even move?


----------



## TheRoc5

o jeeeezzz call a flippn foul reff..its one sided


----------



## Camaro_870

i dont understand these travels...they need to call them on both sides


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> o jeeeezzz call a flippn foul reff..its one sided


Roc, the reffs have actually been MUCH better than the other night. They just need to loosen up a bit and let the players actually play. That's my only gripe.

Timmy nails it! Spurs back up by 9.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think the reffs worship dirk


----------



## Camaro_870

oh god, i just realized dick bavetta was reffing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How does Nick have 3 fouls already?...I didn't even notice he went in! Could he atleast trade in some of those fouls for some productivity?!?!


----------



## TheRoc5

nice dunk by duncan but we cant afford just to trade baskets, we need to put nazr in and tell him not to shoot enless its a lay-up


----------



## TheRoc5

how can you like this team ez..im starting to hate the mavs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> how can you like this team ez..im starting to hate the mavs


I love the Texas Triangle. Is it really the mvas you hate? Or their fans and the reffs?


----------



## TheRoc5

ya and 1 duncan take that erica


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan! And 1!


----------



## Camaro_870

bavetta just needs to stop...now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What happened? What did Finley do?


----------



## TheRoc5

o brother


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! Finley was pushed into Dirk!


----------



## CbobbyB

i want a blowout


----------



## TheRoc5

erica is just holding duncan down every time on offense so he cant help out in the paint


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> i want a blowout


your not going to get it


----------



## CbobbyB

damn, Dallas is goin right through our bigs..i miss D.Rob


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I love the Texas Triangle. Is it really the mvas you hate? Or their fans and the reffs?


the mavs.


----------



## Camaro_870

8-0 run is horrbile, and the refs only helped to make it that... spurs cant do anything right now


----------



## CbobbyB

the fans are the ones who are pissin me off..


----------



## TheRoc5

my most hated players list
kobe
erica
terry
stackhouse
KG
birdman..though not in the nba any more
peterson


----------



## Camaro_870

finally a call that goes the spurs way.... good play by bowen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> the mavs.


Wait a second! You're not Roc! Trying to hide your identity again, huh Primped Out? Well, I will not fall for it!


----------



## CbobbyB

damn, Bowen is a defensive expert


----------



## Camaro_870

i forgot travelling existed in the NBA till tonite lol


----------



## TheRoc5

we cant just exchange baskets


----------



## TheRoc5

when terry moves ithink it would be easyer to count how many times he doesnt use his off arm then when he does


----------



## TheRoc5

our defense just sucks so bad


----------



## Camaro_870

bad finish.... spurs need to slow the tempo


----------



## TheRoc5

can we stop playing the small line up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

1	2	3	4	Total 
San Antonio 26	27 53 Half 
Dallas 19	34 53 

After an amazing first quarter, the spurs got outscored by 7 points in the second. We're lucky to be tied at half time. Let's slow down the pace here. The reffs are calling a tight game so try to drive alot and be more relaxed on the defensive end. Don't just not contest their shots though. Try to grab some offensive fouls on them.	










T. Parker
6-10, 19 Pts
1 Rebs, 0 Assists


----------



## TheRoc5

if we can win this series and the cavs can win there series :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> if we can win this series and the cavs can win there series :biggrin:


If we can win this series, then our enxt round will be our easiest on yet!...which is weird considering it's the WCF.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> If we can win this series, then our enxt round will be our easiest on yet!...which is weird considering it's the WCF.


i no i like it b/c we got warmed up in the 1st then had high competion in the 2nd and both of those teams have similar players as the pistons. then in the west finals we get to rest with out getting rusty. but like i said we must must win this game first


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You're right. First the game, then the series, and then the WFC.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley for 3! Spurs up 2!


----------



## Camaro_870

this is ridiculous


----------



## TheRoc5

great....wat was barry thinking


----------



## TheRoc5

could it be..our season comming to an end?


----------



## Camaro_870

i hate when people think like that... its not over till its over, whats wrong with you


----------



## Camaro_870

that whistle was like 4 seconds late


----------



## TheRoc5

thanks dick


----------



## TheRoc5

Camaro_870 said:


> i hate when people think like that... its not over till its over, whats wrong with you


i know that we are better then dallas, its just with a few more whistles blown our way it makes it that much harder


----------



## TheRoc5

stop this pop..why the small line up why?????????????


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Camaro_870 said:


> i hate when people think like that... its not over till its over, whats wrong with you


Thank you! That negativ thinking has been floating around hre ALOT lately. 

I'm suprised at you, Roc!


----------



## Camaro_870

bad tech.... i dont agree


----------



## Camaro_870

i dont know about you guys, but doesnt anyone miss devin brown right about now? i enjoyed the energy he brought and im sure he could keep up with this young dallas lineup..... just my 2cents


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Thank you! That negativ thinking has been floating around hre ALOT lately.
> 
> I'm suprised at you, Roc!


mybe im turing into koko lol


----------



## TheRoc5

see what i mean guys, the refs are against us....its going to be hard to win a series against a good team and the refs are against us.


----------



## Camaro_870

this is the worst defense ive seen in so long...im dissapointed


----------



## TheRoc5

Camaro_870 said:


> this is the worst defense ive seen in so long...im dissapointed


its the small ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WTF are the spurs doing on defense?!?!?1 They left that guy WIDE open and then decided to foul him after he practicly already made it!


----------



## TheRoc5

daniels with the dagger


----------



## Camaro_870

take van exel out, im tired of him.... hes needs to stop... that was the worst reach in


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino for 3! THANK YOU!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu for another 3!


----------



## Camaro_870

awsome back to back 3's, gj ginobli


----------



## TheRoc5

take that dallas... manu ginobillii!!!!!!


----------



## Camaro_870

This is the way the guys should be playing! this is the team we all know.... good defense and offense all around


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs tie it! Spurs tie it! WTF HAPPENED?!?!

Manu made a three. Tony, for some bizarre reason, gave up a wide open lay-up, almost threw it away but some how got it to Manu for another three. And then tony makes an AMAZING drive to tie it. It all happened so freakin fast!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

nve= :dead: ...but we really have no choice. beno is a shooting machine


----------



## TheRoc5

put nazr in and lets go on a defensive lock down
GO SPURS GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nve= :dead: ...but we really have no choice. beno is a shooting machine


Did I miss something?...it's a timeout isn't it?...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

After all that...Harris ends it with an and 1...


----------



## Camaro_870

i missed the foul, where was it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> After all that...Harris ends it with an and 1...


but he bricks the extra point!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan gets the fallow to give the spurs the lead!


----------



## Camaro_870

no foul on duncan! no way!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony gives the spurs the lead again with a tear-drop.


----------



## Camaro_870

every time harris drives, its a foul on spurs. its ridiculous


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu picks up his fifth...this could be bad...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Camaro_870 said:


> every time harris drives, its a foul on spurs. its ridiculous


And now Harris gets called for a foul on Tony. There goes your conspiracy theory.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Did that not hit rim?


----------



## Camaro_870

i didnt mean for it to sound like a conspiracy, but it just seems crazy......i shouldnt posted that alittle different


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Very hard to tell from the replay. Looks like it may have just grazed it...duncan fouls anyways. Mavs get the ball...


----------



## Camaro_870

i hate make-up calls


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...these reffs are really chokin. They can't agree on ANYTHING!


----------



## hi im new

LOL, its because of all the pressure on them


----------



## TheRoc5

theres a diffrence ez, when harris drove manu was straight and arms were not bent but when tony drove harris hit parker with the hip


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs ball...wait whats this dick says mavs ball


----------



## hi im new

it supposedly went off the spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> theres a diffrence ez, when harris drove manu was straight and arms were not bent but when tony drove harris hit parker with the hip


I didn't see the foul called on Manu, but these reffs are really startin to choke...


----------



## TheRoc5

i have never...ever been one to say its the refs but im sorry i cant go any more with out saying these reffs suck


----------



## Camaro_870

it looked like diop hit it out.... but ig uess not


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley for three! Spurs up 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damnit Duncan! We had a chance to take a 5 point lead! Now we're only up by 1!


----------



## Camaro_870

instead of a possible 5 point lead, now its a 1 point lead after the foul on duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker as the shot clock expires! Spurs back up 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley! Put it down, big fellow! Put it down! Spurs up 5!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! Duncan was set!


----------



## Camaro_870

that was way outside the arc


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Reffs...I mean Mavs...lower the lead to 2...


----------



## CbobbyB

BS call


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili! 

Dampier picks up his 4th.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs call timeoute. Spurs up 4 with the ball and less than three minutes left. Come on!


----------



## TheRoc5

we just gotta win this game...sure the mavs are a great team but they are not better then us...lets show them never under estimate the heart of a champion!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

DamN!!! cmon, we lose, we go fishing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Omg!!!! That Was Such A Flop!!!! Ginobili Didn't Touch Him!!!!!


----------



## hi im new

ginobili = GONE


----------



## Camaro_870

and they say ginobli is a flopper....


----------



## CbobbyB

oh great..not lookin good.
cmon Duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan gives us the lead back. Spurs get the rebound o nthe other end with less than 1 minute.


----------



## CbobbyB

:gopray:


----------



## Camaro_870

duncan will always be the mvp deep down in my heart


----------



## CbobbyB

Jinxed!!! damn


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan makes 1 if 2. Spurs up 3.


----------



## CbobbyB

where the hell is Horry when you need him..


----------



## hi im new

oh great, the dreaded one point game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

This may be the second straight game where the reffs have totally blown it for the spurs in the fourth!


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to go for a 2 for 1. needless to say we need to play fantastic d


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> where the hell is Horry when you need him..


you can say that again


----------



## hi im new

And Get Some Defensive Rebounds Damnit!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we need to go for a 2 for 1. needless to say we need to play fantastic d


Definitely. We NEED the last shot.


----------



## CbobbyB

i dont usually complain about the reffs...but damn..what can we do :curse:


----------



## hi im new

Mother ****er


----------



## CbobbyB

WTF was that!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Omg!


----------



## hi im new

say bye to that ****ing rebound too


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How the hell did Barry manage to pull that off!?!?!?!? :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB

another late game turnover

im speechless.


----------



## TheRoc5

thank you reffs once again for screwn the spurs...i guess we win to much for the modern nba


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> say bye to that ****ing rebound too


Seriously, we're jynxing them! We need to stop posting till the end of the game!


----------



## hi im new

note to pop. dont let barry inbound anymore


----------



## TheRoc5

i doubt we can win this game...since were screwed by the reffs but hey what a season...of getting screwed and underachieving :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley for 3! Spurs up 2!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

finely pays us back for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

Finley!! with the 3

play some damn defense though...:gopray:


----------



## Camaro_870

thank you finley...i lub joo


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WTF? Where was the foul!?!?!


----------



## TheRoc5

how did bowen foul dirk i just didnt see it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Watched the replay...BULLCRAP! There was nothing there!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

like kerr said dont turn the ball over and make sure the clock gets to 1 second before you shoot


----------



## Camaro_870

only one thing to sa

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## TheRoc5

OT great and manus fouled out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't think we're going to win. We've outplayed the mavs, and we deserve this win tonight, but the reffs are seriously against us. I GIVE MYSELF YOU YA'LL'S CONSPIRACY THEORIES!!!

I'm serious. This is just utter bull. I'M SICK OF IT!!!!!


----------



## hi im new

Guys Lets Post A Lot Right Now And Get Past Page 13!


----------



## CbobbyB

our chances look pretty slim..cant even get a damn rebound


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Get A F'en Rebound!!!!!


----------



## Camaro_870

we need those freaking rebounds


----------



## TheRoc5

its over


----------



## hi im new

2 OFFENSIVE rebounds on the first play and one easy layup for them...we're down 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

its a shame, we win 63 games and get beat in the 2nd round by the Mavs...i give up, great season though.


----------



## Camaro_870

one 3 and we're right back in this.... alot of time to go with 3 something left


----------



## TheRoc5

o well guys looks like there wil be new champs this year...im not usally so negitive, just ask ez, im usally the most positive poster. but we got screw by the refs and stern knows it.
good night


----------



## CbobbyB

heres a tip for the team that plays Dallas in the WCF- dont touch Dirk or you will get called for a foul


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Though the Mavs are my second team, if they win this round, I will NOT be rooting for them! I just can NOT root for a team that rides the reffs all the way to a championship! NOT ganna happen!!!!


i hate the mavs but if they win, i may end up rooting for them by default if the clipper and nets lose. i dont like miami or shaq, i dont want the pistons to win, i hate phoenix, and i dont wanna have to listen to the lebron hype if he wins. :sigh: its difficult when you hate as many teams as me.


----------



## Pimped Out

CbobbyB said:


> heres a tip for the team that plays Dallas in the WCF- dont touch Dirk or you will get called for a foul


its hard to officiate dirk. unlike most 7 footers who arent officiated fairly because they are too strong to notice when they are hit, dirk has he opposite problem. he is so awkward and looks so funny when he runs, you gotta assume that an NBA level athlete would have to be hacked to look that awkward running.


edit: also, not playing him on defense could work out great for the suns


----------



## CbobbyB

i hope the CLippers beat the suns...they might have a chance against Dallas.

damn Dallas can shoot


----------



## CbobbyB

i cannot beleive this ****....we are down 3-1...

And here comes all of the bragging from the Maverick fans...
who wouldve "thunk" it, the Spurs lose 3 straight in the playoffs


----------



## CbobbyB

damn, if only somebody can hear me right now...I am spittin' so many foul words!!!


----------



## hi im new

i dont blame you cbobby

the difference in this game was that manu fouled out :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out

whats the point of having the spurs as my back up team if they cant even win?


----------



## CbobbyB

damn it..i hope Dallas can beat the Pistons..cause I thought the only team that has a chance in hell against them was the SPurs...but it looks as if that wont happen this freakin year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker f'en sucks at free throws...


----------



## CbobbyB

this sucks


----------



## hi im new

funny how it looked like bowen/finely fouled whoever had the ball they didnt call it =/


----------



## CbobbyB

too bad the WCF wont be as good as this series


----------



## hi im new

yeah well, this has to be the absolute worst spurs game i felt in my life... i felt like i was gonna throw up through out the whole game and day :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB

3 straight defeats, lol.
oh well, at least its a team from Texas..so im not that mad, oddly enough.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thank You Charles!!!! Thank You! He Sees It!!! He Sees It!


----------



## CbobbyB

OMG listen to Barkley on the Reffs!! lol...


----------



## Camaro_870

thank you barkley.... thank you for saying something about the refs.... REFS HAVE SUCKED IT UP..... mavs ar playing awsome and i dont want to take anything away from them, but still.....refs have been horrible


----------



## TheRoc5

what did he say


----------



## edwardcyh

First, I am not here to talk trash because Spurs will always be one of my favorite teams (2nd to be exact), and Pop, for me, is one of the greatest coaches in NBA history, and Mavs have to thank Pop for his wonderful job on A.J.

I absolutely agree that the ref's completed stunk in the game. In the game thread of Mavs forum, the only thing I can say is "home court advatage." On the other hand, if Duncan had hit that shot at the end of the 4th quarter, we would all be talking differently.

Just out of curiosity, why didn't Parker get the ball at that point? Parker's been picking apart the Dallas D all game long, and when it came to clutch time, Pop gives the ball to Duncan?

All I know is that, if Parker had the ball, somebody would have fouled him, and the game would have been won on free-throws....

Tough loss....


----------



## jworth

CbobbyB said:


> too bad the WCF wont be as good as this series


yeah, definitely. the NBA championship is going to be won in this Spurs-Mavs series.


----------



## spursgospurs

The refs are always bad. That's not what wins games, though. It's the teams. The Spurs had their chance but they couldn't execute. Better luck next game!


----------



## jworth

Too many dang lapses and turnovers and the Mavs were too quick. The Spurs still have a chance and I'm hoping they take it but I know that Dallas isn't about to let up either. It's going to be classic; going to be a battle.


----------



## edwardcyh

jworth said:


> Too many dang lapses and turnovers and the Mavs were too quick. The Spurs still have a chance and I'm hoping they take it but I know that Dallas isn't about to let up either. It's going to be classic; going to be a battle.


Spurs takes the next game.

I'll bet it's another beautiful nailbiter...


----------



## VeN

ezealen said:


> Thank You Charles!!!! Thank You! He Sees It!!! He Sees It!



he has his mavs hater goggles on.


----------



## VeN

CbobbyB said:


> i cannot beleive this ****....we are down 3-1...
> 
> And here comes all of the bragging from the Maverick fans...
> who wouldve "thunk" it, the Spurs lose 3 straight in the playoffs


what bragging, we kept it to our forum and the playoff thread in the playoff forum


----------



## hi im new

yea well guys, i think its time we stop posting on the main playoff thread... its getting ugly lol. or better yet, if you're going to post there, stop talkin about how the reffs did a bad job. its not really gonna do anything but get you bashed and almost NO good comes out of it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

VeN said:


> what bragging, we kept it to our forum and the playoff thread in the playoff forum


Yep, and I thank ya'll for that. Though there was also a certain mavs fan saying after game 1 that we were ganna start bragging everywhere.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Aslong is something is done about the reffs, I do believe the spurs can come back. Remember- two of the three games the spurs must win to advance are at home.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

ezealen said:


> Thank You Charles!!!! Thank You! He Sees It!!! He Sees It!


Of course he "sees it". He still wants to back up his comment that Dallas plays no defense and are not able to play on the Spurs' level. He's said all year that Dallas cannot beat the Spurs. I like Barkley, but he is often a one-track-minded knucklehead, and this is one of those cases. It will be anything to keep himself from admitting he was wrong.


----------



## spursgospurs

ezealen said:


> Aslong is something is done about the reffs, I do believe the spurs can come back. Remember- two of the three games the spurs must win to advance are at home.


Nothing needs to be done. The Mavs are proving to be the better team. It's just time for the Spurs to step it up another notch from tonight's game.


----------



## SpursFan16

i hate all reffs.

just ****  off the whole lot of you muther ****. 

Dallas can shoot yes, but **** what da ****  game where the reffs seeing i am so **** frustrated right now.

just please reffs...**** i will reff.

please no mask cursing


----------



## GrandKenyon6

The officiating is fine. The Spurs just need to stop the excessive whining after every call. They whine more than any other team in the league yet the almost always get the benefit of the calls going their way. They need to concentrate on playing basketball and not on the referees.


----------



## Timmons

Spurs look sort of like that Lakers team a few years ago with Karl "Hi I'm Karl Malone" Malone and Gary Payton on it when they got smoked out by the Pistons.

The Spurs just overall look slower and are not playing with the urgency the Mavs are. Dallas is finally excercising their demons like the Red Sox did in 2004 vs. the Yankees or Jordan finally figuring out the Pistons. 


The Mavs are not killing S.A. by any means. Just making the plays when they need to be made just like S.A. has done for years.


----------



## StackAttack

I hate Charles Barkley, and it has nothing to do with him being anti-Mavs, as much of the media is. He just doesn't know English, plain and simple.

But yeah. Good game. And thank you for showing some class this time around Spurs fans (and I must agree, some Mavs fans have been @$$holes this round), because it would be pretty idiotic for you guys to talk about bad calls when BOTH of our centers fouled out.

I pick the Spurs to win the next one. It's win or go home for the champs, and I don't think I've ever seen Tim Duncan quite as upset as I saw him in his postgame press conference. Look for a lot more urgency from the Spurs. But I doubt the Mavs'll drop three straight...of course, I said that about San Antonio...


----------



## The Future7

Both teams played great. The Spurs were just out done by the Mavs again. I'm scared of game 5 though. The Spurs will come out like monsters. 
About the foul calls, both teams shouldnt complain because throughout the series, both teams have been getting almost the same amount of foul calls. And there have been some questionable calls on both sides.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guys, just iamgine it:

You're up by five late in the fourth and your star makes an amazing defensive play and draws the charge! What's this? The reffs call a blocking foul? You watch the replay and he's clearly outside the arc and set. Your team goes ballistic because they know it was a bogus call and they get a delay of game called on them. The other team capitalizes off of the bad call and bring what could have been a 7 point lead late in the game down to 2 late in the fourth.

Now picture this- One of your players who has been amazing almost all game and brings your team back into the game with two back-to-back three pointers, but then, with one minute left in the game, he gets his 6th foul called on him from a bogus call which was CLEARLY a flop.

Now, most importantly, imagine this- Your team just made a three pointer and is up by 2 with 15 seconds left. Your star defender is guarding the star player of the other team at the top of the key. With 8 seconds left he starts to make his move, but what's this? A foul? You must have missed it so you watch the replay. After it, you become more confused than anytime all night. Your player doesn't hand check. He doesn't reach in. He doesn't hang over the opposing player. He gives him plenty of breathing room (probably a little too much) but yet a foul is called on him. What was the foul then? There wasn't one. It was just a horrible call very late in the game which helped decide the outcome of the game.

And that's just the tip of the iceberg.

I'm not blaming the loss on the reffs. I'm not saying the series wouldn't still be 3-1 with the advantage towards the mavs. I'm not even saying the spurs are the better team. I'm just saying that these officials have been just plain horrible, and it makes me sick to see a series decided by them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

By the way, guys, I don't think we should be calling this series over yet. The odds are against us, but I just don't like that additude. Dallas won three in a tow, and if we trully are the better team, we should be able to aswell. Remember, two of the three games we must win are at home. And remember how crazy the crowd was in game 7 of last year's finals? That's how it's ganna be. Quote me on it.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> By the way, guys, I don't think we should be calling this series over yet. The odds are against us, but I just don't like that additude. Dallas won three in a tow, and if we trully are the better team, we should be able to aswell. Remember, two of the three games we must win are at home. And remember how crazy the crowd was in game 7 of last year's finals? That's how it's ganna be. Quote me on it.


your right ez, its time for me koko attitude to be gone, ive been thinking about this all day long and if we take it one game at a time we could really win this. i mean we win game 5...thats allmost a w already and then the refs owe us a game and we have proven we can win on there floor so we win that game. then its 3-3 in SA. As long as our team believes and that crowd is great come tomorrow night then i like our chances. i want a blow out though. 
by the way remember when the rockets were down 3-1 in the semis to the suns and they came back and won it and then won the championship 2 rounds later....never under estimate the heart of a champion


----------



## The Future7

I have to agree that you guys can still win it. Mavs win 3 games in a row. I dont see a reason why the Spurs cant do it. All throughout the playoffs the refs have been terrible. This must be the most fouls ever called in the playoffs through the second round. Its the playoffs, why cant everyone be physical.


----------



## StackAttack

Agreed, officiating has been terrible in these playoffs. All season really, the refs have been far to strict with their calls. Steve Kerr talked about it last night, talking about NBA classics with people knocking each other to the ground. I'm not saying it should be like that, but these are some of the best athletes in the world. It's going to get a little physical.

And I'm going to agree with you on the play about Duncan drawing the charge. Clearly it wasn't a foul. But the others I'm going to say the refs got right. Not to mention that obvious miss of the rim by Parker I believe, yet the shot clock was still reset.

I still believe the Mavs will take the series, but I agree that the Spurs can come back. It's possible. But not probable. At all.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> I have to agree that you guys can still win it. Mavs win 3 games in a row. I dont see a reason why the Spurs cant do it. All throughout the playoffs the refs have been terrible. This must be the most fouls ever called in the playoffs through the second round. Its the playoffs, why cant everyone be physical.


I agree. It's mainly that the reffs keep calling such nitpick fouls. They need to let them play!

Roc, you're forgetting probably the most important on yet! The Phoenix/Lakers series! Phoenix was in the same hole we are now. Granted, Dallas is MUCH better than L.A., but we're also better than phoenix.

Game 5 is practicly a given, and game 7, if it comes down to it, I think will go our way too. It's game 6 I'm worried about. That's the decisive game there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ezealen said:


> I agree. It's mainly that the reffs keep calling such nitpick fouls. They need to let them play!
> 
> Roc, you're forgetting probably the most important on yet! The Phoenix/Lakers series! Phoenix was in the same hole we are now. Granted, Dallas is MUCH better than L.A., but we're also better than phoenix.
> 
> Game 5 is practicly a given, and game 7, if it comes down to it, I think will go our way too. It's game 6 I'm worried about. That's the decisive game there.


personal wager?

Ill bet you 500,000 ucash that the Mavs beat the Spurs in game 5.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dragnsmke1 said:


> personal wager?
> 
> Ill bet you 500,000 ucash that the Mavs beat the Spurs in game 5.


I would, but sadly only supporting members can donate points. Besides, 500,000 is chump change! I have well over 25 mil :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

Dragnsmke1 said:


> personal wager?
> 
> Ill bet you 500,000 ucash that the Mavs beat the Spurs in game 5.


deal


----------



## xray

TheRoc5 said:


> deal


Roc - Jesus as your avatar, and you're betting with sinners? :clown: 

I heard what I believe to be a great opinion about the officiating in this series. 

NBA officiating has been consistant for long time; it's star and home crowd influenced. If what is considered to be a star in this league (Dirk), is playing at home, then the official will blow the whistle in his favor. I'm of course talking about the Bowen phantom call, and assuming Dirk is recognized as a star in this league. Does that mean Duncan will get a similiar call tonight? Yes, and I believe he has gotten these type of calls in this series. 

It's BS. Officials should swallow their whistles down the stretch, barring blood or a brawl. The players should indeed decide the outcome. Besides that, the tempo of the game becomes inconsistant, and the game itself is stagnated. You may remember 10-15 years ago when it got pretty rough (Knicks & Pacers, Heat & Knicks, Bulls, etc.) but at least the players decided it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

TheRoc5 said:


> deal


its a deal


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ezealen said:


> I would, but sadly only supporting members can donate points. Besides, 500,000 is chump change! I have well over 25 mil :biggrin:



wow...your bragging about an imaginary item...


----------



## spursgospurs

And you're gambling with it... :clown:


----------



## spursgospurs

bray1967 said:


> It's BS. Officials should swallow their whistles down the stretch, barring blood or a brawl. The players should indeed decide the outcome. Besides that, the tempo of the game becomes inconsistant, and the game itself is stagnated. You may remember 10-15 years ago when it got pretty rough (Knicks & Pacers, Heat & Knicks, Bulls, etc.) but at least the players decided it.


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

spursgospurs said:


> And you're gambling with it... :clown:


Just leave him alone. He never does make any scense.

He also doesn't seem to understand the concept of "imaginary".


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bray1967 said:


> It's BS. Officials should swallow their whistles down the stretch, barring blood or a brawl. The players should indeed decide the outcome. Besides that, the tempo of the game becomes inconsistant, and the game itself is stagnated.


This is what I've been trying to say since game 1, but everyone just blows me off as if I'm some sort of fanboy. Take the phantom bowen foul you mentioned. That right there helped decide the outcome of the game. Granted, the spurs still had a chance to win it in regulation and blew it, but it may never have had to come down to that. If they just let they play go on, and let the players decide the game, who knows what the outcome could have been.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

TheRoc5 said:


> deal


paid


----------

